

TerminalCast like youtube... for hackers - sedachv
http://terminalcast.com/

======
sr3d
Cool tool! Now linux/shell tutorials doesn't have to be dry and non-
interactive anymore. Just a quick comment, in your tutorial video, the audio
is a bit out of sync.

